# Ποια είναι τα ρήματα σε —ύζω;



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Αν με ρωτήσετε ποια ρήματα άλλαξαν από —_ύζω_ σε —_ίζω_, θα απαντήσω αμέσως το _αντικρύζω_, που έγινε *αντικρίζω*. Θα το σκεφτώ λίγο παραπάνω για να πω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ προτείνει (πρότεινε;) να έχουμε δύο «συγχύσεις»: τη *σύγχυση* «μπέρδεμα» και τη *σύγχιση* «εκνευρισμό». Τα αντίστοιχα ρήματα είναι _συγχέω_ (απ’ όπου _συγκεχυμένος_) και *συγχίζω* (_συγχίστηκα, συγχισμένος_). Κοιτάζω στο Συνωνύμων (ΛΣΑ) και βλέπω *συγχύζω* με –_υ_–. Συνώνυμα: _εκνευρίζω_ κ.λπ. Σχολική ορθογραφία, δηλαδή. Το ΛΝΕΓ 2012 τι λέει;

Πάντως το δικό μου ΛΝΕΓ γράφει στο *αντικρίζω*:

*αντικρίζω ή αντικρύζω;* Η παραγωγή τής λ. από το επίρρ. _αντίκρυ_ (αρχ. _αντικρύ_ και _άντικρυς_) θα δικαιολογούσε την (παλαιότερη) γραφή _αντικρύζω_ (με –_υ_–): _αντίκρυ – αντικρύζω_. Ωστόσο, τα ρήματα που σχηματίζονται σε -*ίζω* επικράτησε να γράφονται με -_ι_-, αφού δεν είναι το παραγωγικό στοιχείο -_ζω_ που προστίθεται, αλλά ολόκληρο το -_ίζω_ (πβ. _ψήφος - ψηφίζω, σταθμά - σταθμίζω, όρκος - ορκίζω _κ.τ.ό.). Εξαίρεση αποτελούν αυτά που είχαν εξαρχής –_υ_– (_γογγύζω, κελαρύζω, κατακλύζω, σφύζω_ και _αναβλύζω / αναβρύζω_) ή που κατέληξαν υστερογενώς σε -_ύζω_: _δάκρυ > δακρύ-ω > δακρύζω_, _συγχέω > σύγχυσις > συγχύζω_. 

*Αντικρίζω* και στο ΛΚΝ, στη σχολική ορθογραφία, αλλά στα παλιά λεξικά, ή και στον Γεωργακά, είναι ακόμα _αντικρύζω_.

Να προσθέσω και από τα δύο λεξικά το _τανύζω_ «τεντώνω» και μια ανακάλυψη που έκανα σήμερα. Έγραψα κάπου «να υποτονθορύσω» και μου χτύπησε κάποιος το καμπανάκι και μου είπε ότι το ΛΚΝ το έχει απλοποιήσει κι αυτό. Νά τι λέει:
*υποτονθορίζω *[ipotonθorízo] Ρ2.1α : (λόγ.) μουρμουρίζω.
[λόγ. < ελνστ. ὑποτονθορύζω (& σφαλερή γραφή -ίζω)] 

Τα λεξικά του Κέντρου το γράφουν όλα με –_ύζω_. Στα κείμενα του TLG είναι ελάχιστοι με τη... σφαλερή γραφή. Με –_ύζω_ είναι επίσης σε Μείζον και ΝΕΛ. Ακόμα και στο διαδίκτυο είναι δεκαπλάσιοι εκείνοι που γράφουν *υποτονθορύζει*. Γιατρέ μου, μήπως, λόγια λέξη που είναι, να την αφήσουμε εκεί που βρίσκεται;

Αλλά κυρίως, με το _συγχίζω_ τι γίνεται; (Μου άρεσε η διάκριση και τη χρησιμοποιούσα…)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2012)

Αυτήν την διάκριση την χρησιμοποιώ από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου. Δεν είχα αντιληφθεί ότι είναι και άποψη του Μπαμπινιώτη. Δεν θυμάμαι ούτε μια φορά να είπα _συγχύζω_ αντί _συγχέω_ και κατ' επέκταση πάντα έγραφα _σύγχυση_ (συγχέω) και _σύγχιση_ (συγχίζω). Νομίζω ότι εδώ η διάκριση είναι απαραίτητη.

Αλήθεια, γράφει κανείς _συγχύζομαι_;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλήθεια, γράφει κανείς _συγχύζομαι_;


Η αφεντιά μου. Ποτέ δεν έκανα αυτή τη διάκριση. Προφανώς ακολουθούσα τη σχολική ορθογραφία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι εκπλήσσομαι που βρήκα παρέα τον Helle. Νόμιζα πως ήμουν μόνος μου. Ακόμα κι ο Μπαμπινιώτης, όταν πηγαίνει στα άλλα του λεξικά, δεν γράφει αυτό που μ' έμαθε να γράφω στο ΛΝΕΓ!


----------



## pidyo (Apr 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάλι εκπλήσσομαι που βρήκα παρέα τον Helle.


Είμαστε δυο, είμαστε τρεις...


----------



## sarant (Apr 17, 2012)

Κι όπως έλεγε ο παππούς μου, "όλα τα εις -izo ρήματα γράφονται με ζήτα. Εξαιρούνται ο κουραμπιές, το υποδήλατον και η αμάκα".


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2012)

Ψάρεψα απάντησή μου σε αναρχικό, από το phorum.gr:



Hellegennes said:


> Λαθρεπιβάτης said:
> 
> 
> > γιατι συγχιζεις το "μορφωτικο επιπεδο" με γραφειοκρατικες διαδικασιες;
> ...



Κι ένα λίγο πιο επιθετικό:



Hellegennes said:


> Στο κείμενό σου φαίνεται μια *σύγχυση* γραμματικής, συντακτικού και δομημένου λόγου, όπου επαναλαμβάνονται ανεδαφικοί χαρακτηρισμοί, απουσία κάθε επιχειρήματος. Πέραν της *σύγχυσης*, που είναι διάφανη και σ' αυτό το post σου, υπάρχει και η δεδομένη *σύγχιση*, από το αδυσώπητο ξεμπρόστιασμα.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Apr 18, 2012)

Κι ένα λίγο αρχαιότερο, το "*ολολύζω*" [>(ολο)λυγμός]


----------

